# Panini



## ella/TO (Jul 3, 2006)

Want to know what different things can go in a panini...I've had them out, and it seems there is grilled eggplant;zucchini and cheese in them. What else is put in them?....I have a good grill and someone just game me a hand press, so I guess I have what's needed to flatten them out. Thanks in advance for all and any tips...Happy Monday


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 3, 2006)

A panini is just a sandwich. Put whatever you want in them.

You could try a Cuban. Use a crusty bread, such as the size used for submarine sandwiches, or a larger one you can cut into two pieces. Layer thinly sliced roast pork, ham and swiss cheese.  Add some sliced kosher dill pickles. Brush the outsides of the roll with melted butter and go!

You could also try porvolone, genoa salami and sweet or hot capacola. Or, prosciutto, fresh mozzarella, basil and tomato.

You get the idea!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 3, 2006)

_HI Ella,_
_I've had an eggplant pannini and they can be delicious..Mine had the grilled eggplant,roasted red bell peppers, monterey jack cheese,and thinly sliced zucchini also grilled they all were brushed with evoo and garlic then this was also brushed on the inside of the foccacia bread they used. One nice thing about a pannini, you can put just about anything you desire on any type of breads and have a wonderful hot sandwich. Hope this helps just a little._

 kadesma


----------



## ella/TO (Jul 3, 2006)

Oh Kadesma, that's exactly the kind I was looking for. We have them in the summertime when we go for a drive to a small town near here. I almost always have grilled eggplant and zucchini on hand....also peppers. It's the cheese I'll have to buy....never have monterey jack in the fridge. Yum, I can hardly wait to try it....I have some rosemary foccacio in the freezer...I shall use that....oh yum again....LOL


----------



## kadesma (Jul 3, 2006)

_Ella,_
_I'm glad that is what you were looking for. It's one of my favorite pannini. The rosemary foccacia sounds just perfect. Enjoy _

_kadesma_


----------



## SimonJ621 (Jul 4, 2006)

ella/TO said:
			
		

> It's the cheese I'll have to buy....never have monterey jack in the fridge.



I've had eggplant panini's similar, but with Fontina cheese and arugala. I would imagine this would taste similar to using pepperjack as the arugala would add a little pepperyness (is that a word ) and the Fontina is a great creamy melting cheese. 

For something different you could try a dessert panini. Right now I'm here in Germany and they are always eating bread smeared with Nutella. This reminded me of an "Everyday Italian" show I saw where Giada made a Nutella panini. I'm sure it would taste good as Nutella on anything tastes pretty **** good!

Gruss,
Jason


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 4, 2006)

If you like Nutella, there was a long thread on that very topic a while back.  Do a search on the top bar, using the word 'Nutella'...


----------



## SimonJ621 (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks Ishbel! While I don't eat a ton of Nutella myself, I do find it to be very tasty 

Gruss,
Jason


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 4, 2006)

SimonJ621 said:
			
		

> While I don't eat a ton of Nutella myself, I do find it to be very tasty
> 
> Gruss,
> Jason


 
Oh, really... I did catch you red handed the other day!!


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 4, 2006)

SimonJ621 said:
			
		

> Thanks Ishbel! While I don't eat a ton of Nutella myself, I do find it to be very tasty
> 
> Gruss,
> Jason


 
It's always been too sweet for my taste, but when my family were younger, they loved it.


----------



## mish (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi Ella.

I don't have a panini maker, mostly use the broiler, grille, or a heavy dish on the sammy in a skillet. A couple of ideas... monte cristos, eggplant is a fave here as well - eggplant, fresh mozzarella (boccocinni (sp) or provalone, arugala or basil leaves, roasted peppers - artichoke hearts, tuna and dill mayo (fresh grilled tuna is best) - mozzarella, tomatoes (sun-dried is good too) and basil leaves. Nutella goes a long way. If you want a dessert-type panini, try chocolate and thinly sliced strawberries. Personally, I prefer the usual sammich fixin's. Hope that helps.


----------



## Corinne (Jul 4, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> A panini is just a sandwich. Put whatever you want in them.
> 
> You could try a Cuban. Use a crusty bread, such as the size used for submarine sandwiches, or a larger one you can cut into two pieces. Layer thinly sliced roast pork, ham and swiss cheese.  Add some sliced kosher dill pickles. Brush the outsides of the roll with melted butter and go!
> 
> ...




I love all of these ideas, Andy! The next time I heat up the Panini Press I'm gonna do Reubens - my husband's favorite sammie!

I'm also creating a breakfast sammich in my head - should be easy to do & quicker than what I usually do.


----------



## ella/TO (Jul 4, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> Hi Ella.
> 
> I don't have a panini maker, mostly use the broiler, grille, or a heavy dish on the sammy in a skillet. A couple of ideas... monte cristos, eggplant is a fave here as well - eggplant, fresh mozzarella (boccocinni (sp) or provalone, arugala or basil leaves, roasted peppers - artichoke hearts, tuna and dill mayo (fresh grilled tuna is best) - mozzarella, tomatoes (sun-dried is good too) and basil leaves. Nutella goes a long way. If you want a dessert-type panini, try chocolate and thinly sliced strawberries. Personally, I prefer the usual sammich fixin's. Hope that helps.


 
Thanks Mish....sounds greeeeeaaaattt!!!!!


----------



## mish (Jul 4, 2006)

You're very welcome, ella  

These are hard to resist:

http://www.sreweb.com/receipts.htm

http://ww1.williams-sonoma.com/sch/rcp.cfm?bnrid=3100139&recipe=panini&formSubmitVar=submitted

Happy Panini-ing.


----------



## SimonJ621 (Jul 5, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Oh, really... I did catch you red handed the other day!!



! not only did you catch me in your nutella jar, but now everyone knows I'm really a squirrel!


----------



## pckouris (Jul 7, 2006)

ella/TO: What do you have specifically in equipment? You have a press and an indoor panini grill? What brands? And do you find them handy and good to operate? 
I'm asking because I am looking into purchasing an indoor panini indoor grill machine with which I can make the sandwiches and also grill indoors.
Thanks.


----------



## ella/TO (Jul 9, 2006)

Hello Pete: I have an All Clad grill that fits on top of my smooth top electric range, and I have a "press".....I have not yet made a panini , but hope to soon.....lazy I guess....sorry I couldn't help you further....


----------

